# Image Edit Challenge 1 Voting Thread



## frommrstomommy (Oct 7, 2014)

vote for your favorite in the poll  winner wins.. bragging rights? lol i dont know, this was just all in good fun. 

no particular order (unless you count file name alphabetic based on name of member lol)

1





2


 

3


 

4


 

5


 

6


 

7


 

8


 

9


 

10


 

11


 

12


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

Is it bad that I can't tell which one is mine? And I wish we could vote from phones!!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Is it bad that I can't tell which one is mine? And I wish we could vote from phones!!



Really? It just let me and I'm.mobile?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

How?! I have no option from my phone...


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 8, 2014)

The options 1-12 are listed on my phone before you see the images and I just clicked it like I would from PC? Lol I don't know. I was on google chrome from an android phone and it worked. Try hitting your menu button in your browser and "request desktop site" maybe?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> The options 1-12 are listed on my phone before you see the images and I just clicked it like I would from PC? Lol I don't know. I was on google chrome from an android phone and it worked. Try hitting your menu button in your browser and "request desktop site" maybe?



Nahh that didn't work. Maybe it's because I'm in the tapatalk app.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 8, 2014)

Maybe! I don't use the app so can't say. lol


----------

